# i-mate JasJam .NET Compact Framework 2.0 Install Problem



## powella (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi All,

I've been trying to install this on my i-mate JasJam all morning but keep coming up with the same error message (see below). I downloaded the .CAB file from here and I also downloaded the copy for XP which attempted to install on the imate as well (but failed.) The error message I keep getting is:-

"Installation error. Stop all applications and processes, maximize available storage space, and run installation again. Support info: 2."

This error occurs no matter how the program in installed. Storage space is not an issue as I have a 512MB memory card with plenty of space left for programs. I have tried to install it to the main memory as well, not just the memory card and I still receive the same error message.

I also closed all running programs (from the Memory) so I can't for the life of me think what the problem is! 

I have a log file from the JasJam I can post if required?


----------



## powella (Jan 5, 2006)

*Bump* Anyone?


----------

